# E.Tims SM Clearout and possible Ork Army Swap (UK Prefered)



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Righty one thing and another means im having a clearout.

PART 1
Apologies I cannot provide Pictures (No Camera)


These are some Odd bits and bobs I've got, However this is being treated a *A JOB LOT*

Figures vary in paint quality (Some Unpainted, others Primed/Basecoated, Other Well/Not so well painted)

70 Odd Marines. (Some Tactical w/ bolters, a few flamers meltas, even someone from a command squad)
Some Missing arms/ Backpacks etc.


5 Sterngaurd (2 Basecoated, 3 Primed)

5 Dev squad (Missle, Las, Plas, H. Bolter, 1 Basecoated, 4 Primed)

"Some Vanguard" 6 Vanguard Bodys, Missing and replaced arms, 3 Vanguard J/Packs, 3 Plastic Packs (Again various Paint levels)

10 Termies (2 cyclones, 2 AoBR, some arms need reattaching but included)

3 Bikes (1 Requires Rider) and an Attack Bike (H.Bolter)

Rhino with TL LLscannon (RzrBack) and/or Whirlwind launcher (Needs Tracks!)

5 scouts (4 S. Rifles 1 M. Launcher)

FW Landspeeder "Tempest"

_Custom_ Termie Chaplin

Metal Chaplin

2 Termie Librarians 

And a whole Heap of Sprue and Odd bits (POSSIBLY enough to complete figures with missing bits)

Plus any other bits/figures I find between now and Dispatch, 

All Im Asking for these £70 (Or a good offer), as this IS a Job Lot and Free P&P (If non-uk people are intrested, P&P will be charged!)

Can Include SM and/or DA Codexes if requested at no extra cost

Also:

PART 2

I'm Thinking about trading in my Ork Army (Noooo!) but I'd really only prefer to do an Army swap of something around the same point size. Heres my Army:
(These are only Pictures I have, Sorry)

HQ: Warboss (Modified AoBR Boss) (Well Painted (IMO))









Elite:
9 Nobz and Painboy (Some Primed, Some Basecoated)

4 Lootas + Mek (Primed)

4 Burnaz + Mek (Primed)

Troop:
18 Slugga Boys, 2 Big Shootas (AoBR) and Nob with PK (Primed)

18 Shoota Boys, 1 Big Shoota, 1 M.Launcher and Nob with PK (10 Average Painted, rest Primed)









10 Gretchin with Runthearder (Simple Painted)









Fast Attack:

2x Deffkoptas (AOBR) (Well Painted IMO)

5 Stormboyz (Basecaoted)









Heavy Support:
3x KillaKans (Well Painted IMO)

Deff Dread (Well Painted IMO)


5 Flashgitz I started but Never finished (So-So Modified Nobz, Basecoated)

Thats About 1250pts off the top of my head, and again if requested I'll throw in the 'dex. But I'd rather Army Swap, than trade indivual units.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey dude. At the moment I'm jobless but would be interested in the SM deal when I have money. If you don't get any offers (Its bound to sell on eBay) in a few months you could always try PM-ing me to see if I have a job. At the moment I have to pay for the more mundane things in life; like a roof, heat and food.


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Definitly mate, All though im currently talking to some people (Via another forum) there all trying to haggle me down (And poorly I might add!), So you may well get a PM in a month or two!


----------

